
IBM AI can predict with 95% accuracy which workers are about to quit their jobs - thtthings
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/03/ibm-ai-can-predict-with-95-percent-accuracy-which-employees-will-quit.html
======
pinewurst
It nauseates me to read this planted puffery about a company that's so evil to
their employees, especially senior ones. No one who isn't utterly desperate
should be applying to IBM and those there should be looking to leave before
being forced into "early retirement" or being RAed (the IBMese for laid
off/fired).

------
drugme
And who, therefore, must be fired immediately.

